# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Good news! The universe is a hologram. The bad news? Well, you're not going to like the bad ne

## Ronin Truth

> *Good news! The universe is a hologram. The bad news? Well, you're not going to like the bad news...*
> 
> By Marshall Connolly, Catholic Online (NEWS CONSORTIUM)
> December 13th, 2013
> Catholic Online (www.catholic.org)
> 
> Good news. This universe is pretty much a dream and everything around you is a projection. No, you didn't take the blue pill or anything, this is just the stunning conclusion of a report published in the journal Nature. Preliminary, mathematical results suggest that this theory might be true.
> 
> LOS ANGELES, CA (Catholic Online) - Hold on to your dog, we're not in Kansas anymore. Two papers posted in the asXiv database and discussed in the journal Nature, suggest that the universe we live in may not be what it seems. 
> ...


http://www.catholic.org/technology/story.php?id=53541

----------


## Neil Desmond

I think I missed it - what's the bad news?

----------


## newbitech

black holes are like bitcoins.  either they don't exist, or everything is a black hole.

----------


## Neil Desmond

> black holes are like bitcoins.  either they don't exist, or everything is a black hole.


Some physical bitcoins have holograms!

----------


## newbitech

> Some physical bitcoins have holograms! 
> 
> img


yes and also, bitcoins are infinitely divisible. (nassim haramein-http://resonance.is/)
http://resonance.is/explore/quantum-...press-release/ -quantum-gravity-and-the-holographic-mass-trailer-and-press-release/ 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn35qoCjLYA

----------


## Ronin Truth

*Fighting back from the Bitcoin digression.

*


> *Simulations back up theory that Universe is a hologram*
> 
>  Expand
> At a black hole, Albert Einstein's theory of gravity apparently clashes with quantum physics, but that conflict could be solved if the Universe were a holographic projection.
> Artist's impression by Markus Gann/Shutterstock
> 
> A team of physicists has provided some of the clearest evidence yet that our Universe could be just one big projection.
> 
> In 1997, theoretical physicist Juan Maldacena proposed1 that an audacious model of the Universe in which gravity arises from infinitesimally thin, vibrating strings could be reinterpreted in terms of well-established physics. The mathematically intricate world of strings, which exist in nine dimensions of space plus one of time, would be merely a hologram: the real action would play out in a simpler, flatter cosmos where there is no gravity.
> ...


http://www.nature.com/news/simulatio...logram-1.14328

----------


## 2young2vote

So does math stay constant between dimensions?

----------


## VIDEODROME

So what if when we look toward the Big Bang.... we're really looking towards the Projector?

----------


## mosquitobite

So, either we are projections of an alien life form....

Or a Creator?

Sorry, most of this is over my head.  

If the universe we live in is merely a projection then something or someone has projected us, right?

----------


## dannno

Click Here:



Click Here:

----------


## mosquitobite

http://www.mindreality.com/everythin...n-and-geometry




> There is no solidity in the universe. A form that appears solid is actually created by an underlying vibration. Vibrations express themselves in corresponding geometrical figures and in this way build up crystals that are the expression of vibration. Crystals collectively form a body of an element according to its particular vibration. The forms of snowflakes and faces of flowers take on their shape because they are responding to some sound in nature. Crystals, plants, and human beings are music that has taken on visible form.

----------


## dannno

> There is no solidity in the universe. A form that appears solid is actually created by an underlying vibration. Vibrations express themselves in corresponding geometrical figures and in this way build up crystals that are the expression of vibration. Crystals collectively form a body of an element according to its particular vibration. The forms of snowflakes and faces of flowers take on their shape because they are responding to some sound in nature. Crystals, plants, and human beings are music that has taken on visible form.
> 			
> 		
> 
> http://www.mindreality.com/everythin...n-and-geometry

----------


## kahless

Computer arch.  Change program, alter President Obama's character to Libertarian ideology, close arch and continue.

----------


## MRK

There was a good discussion of this at Hacker News that clarified the article well.

https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6883611

----------


## GunnyFreedom

They're getting warmer.   There will probably be some wonderful technology come out of this, and Moore's Law to get a shot in the arm.  If we have not already descended into a SHTF PAW.  Or maybe even if we do.  

ETA: One tech that could come out of this is transparent transistors and circuits printed onto transparent sheets, venting heat to a theoretical dimension and run a tablet more powerful than the latest PC on a clear slab of glass alone.

ETA2: SSD space may take the first bene to new tech from this.  Watch for SSD space to start leaping dramatically and you will know someone applied this science to new tech...

----------


## Ronin Truth

Hey, most of us learned this cosmology stuff as toddlers at our mother's knee, without realizing it:




> *Row, row, row your boat
> Gently down the stream,
> Merrily merrily, merrily, merrily
> 
> Life is but a dream*

----------


## amy31416

This is one of the hypotheses regarding the universe that has been around for some time, also one of the most fascinating. I was in college by the time I started learning about these things and started developing a curriculum to introduce some of the concepts to children, since they have the most "pliable" brains that may be most open to learning these far-out concepts.

Really cool that the math is matching up, I have to get back into this stuff sometime soon.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> So does math stay constant between dimensions?


Math is transdimensional and metaphysical.......I think.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> 


Whatcha smokin dannno? And more importantly, where can I get some?

----------


## Tod

So does this mean that the earth really IS flat?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> So does this mean that the earth really IS flat?


 Only if you fall off the edge.

----------


## dannno

> They're getting warmer.   There will probably be some wonderful technology come out of this, and Moore's Law to get a shot in the arm.  If we have not already descended into a SHTF PAW.  Or maybe even if we do.  
> 
> ETA: One tech that could come out of this is transparent transistors and circuits printed onto transparent sheets, venting heat to a theoretical dimension and run a tablet more powerful than the latest PC on a clear slab of glass alone.
> 
> ETA2: SSD space may take the first bene to new tech from this.  Watch for SSD space to start leaping dramatically and you will know someone applied this science to new tech...


"My tablet is water cooled."

"My tablet sends excess heat to another dimension."

"....."

----------

